# b1/b2 visa & subletting apartment



## elliotwatts (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi. 

I'm currently wanting to sublet my apartment while travelling around the USA.

The subletting will obviously help cover the cost of rent etc. 

I've now been asked by airbnb to provide tax forms (w8-ben)

What should i do? 

Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Provide the tax form.

A W-8BEN form presumably will instruct AirBNB on how much of the sublet fees they will need to withhold. However, if you're eligible, file a W-9 instead of a W-8BEN.


----------

